# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  استقالة الحكومة المصرية تنعكس بالايجاب على البورصة  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## رانيا وجدي

اغلقت البورصة المصرية على تباين حيث ارتفع EGX30 بـ  0.46% إلى 8046 نقطة،  وEGX70 انخفض بـ 0.85% إلى 660 نقطة، وكذا انخفض EGX70 بـ 0.63% إلى 1130  نقطة. 
وبالحديث عن التباين في اداء البورصة المصرية قال نائب رئيس  مجلس إدارة شركة هوريزون لتداول الأوراق المالية د. معتصم الشهيدي  " أن  السوق استفاد من اعلان استقالة الحكومة، والتي تعني الاشارة في البدء  بالانتخابات الرئاسية وبالتالي ترشح المشير السيسي للرئاسة، مما اعطى  المزيد من الثقة لدى المستثمرين." متوقعا أن يكون يوم الغد اخضر على جميع  المؤشرات. 
وأضاف أن نسب السيولة تعد الاكبر خلال الـ 3 سنوات  الماضية، محققا اعلى قيم واحجام تداول، متوقعا لها المزيد من الارتفاعات  خلال الفترة المقبلة. 
تجدر الاشارة إلى ان قيم التداولات داخل  المقصورة وصلت إلى نحو 1.4 مليار جنيه بحجم 380 مليون سهم تمت من خلال نحو  43 الف عملية، وسجلت اسهم عامر غروب، اوراسكوم تليكوم، العربية  للاستثمارات، وبالم هيلز النشاط الاكبر في السوق، في حين ارتفعت اسهم عامر  غروب 10%، حلج الاقطان6.03%، طلعت مصطفي1.8%، اوراسكوم تليكوم 1.61%،  والسويدي للكابلات 1.42%.

----------

